# Thought for the Week 12/5/08



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

​
*The Ripple Effect * 

Drop a pebble in the water,
just a splash and it is gone,
but there are half-a-hundred ripples
circling on and on and on.

Spreading from the center,
flowing onward to the sea,
and there is no way of telling
where the end is going to be.

Drop a word of cheer and kindness,
just a splash and it is gone.
But there are half-a-hundred ripples
circling on and on and on,

bearing hope and joy and comfort
on each splashing, dashing wave -
'til you wouldn't believe the volume
of the one kind word you gave.

Drop a word of cheer and kindness,
in a minute you forget.
But there is gladness still a-swelling,
and there's joy a-circling yet.

For you've rolled a wave of comfort
whose sweet music can be heard,
over miles and miles of water 
all around the world,

by just dropping....One Kind Word!

_Anon_​
​
​


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Well I've certainly not been cheerful today, so  that after a good night's sleep I will be full of cheer and kindness tomorrow.  Especially to DD whilst she struggles with chickenpox.

Thanks for lovely words again Dibley.
XXXX


----------



## Gen (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks Dibley,

Food for thought as always  

Gen xox


----------

